# ok not to rant



## jaydsr2887 (Dec 6, 2013)

ok not to rant or anything but I saw a video that just sickened me the other day..... the video was of a guy dumpster diving through a dumpster behind a petco or a petsmart..... I cant remember but upon his digging he finds a box that says two live iguanas and he opens it a sure enough it was two live iguanas..... what the hell is wrong with people? just because they are not soft and cuddly like a cat or dog.... regardless they are living creatures and they just threw them out like trash...... there goes another reason that big chain pet suppliers like this should not be allowed to carry live animals.... not just that but also because they just sell them to anyone novice buyer just because they look cute and they just tell them what they want to hear just to make a sell..... these animals demand a lot of care and commitment..... and nonetheless they are probably sick or malnourished when the buyer gets them because they are way to over crowded in the tiny display cases that they have them in and are not equipped with they right humidity and lighting that they require to survive and I know as of fact that they are fed the wrong diet because when I went into the local pet store to get crickets and meal worms for my leopard geckoes I saw them feeding the iggs the same crickets........ so I agree with mr dumpster diver in Houston texas that the big chain pet stores should not be allowed to sell live animals unless the people who take care of the animals are experienced with the types of animals that they have....


----------



## RickyNo (Dec 7, 2013)

This is the world we live in. there is no profit margin if you are properly taking care of your live stock.if a pet store or breeder sold animals to people that he thought were properly informed on how to take care of these animals along with the money to do so he would not make any money.business is business and these things will never change. If we got into the discussion of cats and dogs that's just opening a whole nother can of worms. While at repticon I saw full grown Savannah monitors inside small Tupperware boxes with holes cut up top with no room for them to move at all, this was the case with 90 percent of the animals there unfortunately.


----------



## jaydsr2887 (Dec 7, 2013)

I know im just saying that I think you should no be allowed to carry exotics if you cannottake proper care of them or have not done the research...... that's as the case as of south florida .......if people were no so ignorant about the animals they get.... maybe perhaps south florida wouldn't have the outbreak of exotic snakes and lizards that they have with the bermese pythons, green iguanas spiney tail iguanas, rock iguanas, tegus and others..... the novice buyer buys theses animals on instinct and has no clue of the temperament the care how much thet eat or how big they get so they cant relocate them to a suitable home so they let them loose..... its all ignorance on the owner and seller..... they seller should have to ask the buyer what they know of the animal and if the don't know then they buyer should be informed what they are getting into..... I researched for a few years about my greeny and I am still surprised on how much I really didn't know....... and that's sad about the animals at reticon


----------



## RickyNo (Dec 7, 2013)

like I said there's no money being the good guy. One of the reptile shops in my city doesn't even put heat lamps on any of his reptiles. One of the girls I used to date bought a Savannah from him just because she thought he was going to die.


----------



## jaydsr2887 (Dec 7, 2013)

see that's a trap a lot of people get caught in and think they can help them but it takes a lot of time and a lot of money to rehabilitate a sick reptile and it usually ends in disappointment


----------

